# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > آموزش: آمار بازديد و افراد آنلاين

## Saman Hashemi

خيلي از دوستان با محاسبه تعداد بازديد مشكل داشتند براي همين اين DLL درست كردم اميدوارم كمكتون كنه،مطمئنا اين DLL خالي از اشكال نيست در صورت بروز مشكل مطرح كنيد كه برطرف كنم.
براي استفاده از DLL ابتدا
Solution Explorer-->Refrence-->Add Refrence-->Browse
 سپس آدرس  DLL بديد بعد از اين كار يه Global.asax به صورت زير به پروژه اضافه كنيد
Add New Item -->Web-->Global Application Class 
بعد درون اين فايل  به اين صورت عمل كنيد
 protected void Application_Start(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Application.Add("Online", 0);
        }

        protected void Session_Start(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Application.Lock();
            Application["Online"] = (int)Application["Online"] + 1;
            Application.UnLock();
        }
        protected void Session_End(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Application.Lock();
            Application["Online"] = (int)Application["Online"] - 1;
            Application.UnLock();
        }
براي كد نويسي هم ميتونيد به صورت زير استفاده كنيد
using Statistics;

        protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            Statistic st = new Statistic();
            string str = "تعداد افراد آنلاين:" + st.Online + "<br />" + "تعداد بازديد امروز:" + st.Today + "<br/>" + "تعداد بازديد ديروز:" + st.Yesterday + "<br/>" + "تعداد بازديد ماه:" + st.Month + "<br/>" + " تعداد بازديد ماه گذشته:" + st.LastMonth + "<br/>" + " تعداد بازديد كل:" + st.Total + "<br/>";
            Response.Write(str);
        }
دانلود DLL
سورس DLL اضافه شد...!
دانلود سورس
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دانلود DLL جدید
توجه:شیوه استفاده از DLL جدید متفاوت است به مثال پست 18 مراجعه کنید...!
موفق باشيد

----------


## bahareh1368

میشه توضیح بدی Statistics که import کردی چیه؟اتفاقا همین الان داشتم از سایت msn همین کدو میخوندم ولی متوجه using ای که استفاده کردی نشدم.اگه بخوام این کدو دستی بنوسم بدون اینکه dll رو اضافه کنم به جای namespase شما چی باید بنویسم؟

----------


## Saman Hashemi

using Statistics;
اين اسم DLL هست و جز دات نت نيست...!



> اگه بخوام این کدو دستی بنوسم بدون اینکه dll رو اضافه کنم به جای namespase شما چی باید بنویسم؟


من توي يه كلاس با استفاده LinQToXml  تعداد توي يه فايل Xml ذخيره ميكنم و ميخونم دات نت همچين قابليت آماده اي نداره بايد خودتون اين كار انجام بديد...!

----------


## reza344

سلام آقا سامان
با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید ،اگه براتون مقدوره سورس Dll رو هم قرار بدید 
موفق باشید

----------


## ASP.NET2

میشه لطف کنی و بگی نقش  Application.Lock جی هستش؟ ممنون

----------


## ASP.NET2

در ضمن فکر میکنم اگه تو Session_End چک نکنی که  ["Application["Online 
Null   هستش یه نه احتمالا تعداد کاربران آنلاینتو منفی هم نشون بده.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> میشه لطف کنی و بگی نقش Application.Lock جی هستش؟ ممنون


به اینجا مراجعه کنید...!



> در ضمن فکر میکنم اگه تو Session_End چک نکنی که ["Application["Online 
> Null هستش یه نه احتمالا تعداد کاربران آنلاینتو منفی هم نشون بده.


فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد چون وقتی 2تا session تولید میشه مسلما 2تا از بین میره دیگه نه بیشتر اما برای محکم کاری فکر بدی نیست :چشمک: ...!



> سلام آقا سامان
> با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید ،اگه براتون مقدوره سورس Dll رو هم قرار بدید 
> موفق باشید


چشم بزودی...! :چشمک:

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> با تشکر از اقا سامان گل.
> اگه تونستید سورس را هم بزارید دیگه نور علا نوره....................


در پست اول قرار دادم...!

----------


## persian boy

*برای من این ارور رو میده چیکار باید بکنم ؟؟؟*

*Statistic st = new Statistic();  
*

*Object reference not set to an instance of an object.* 

*Description: * An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web  request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and  where it originated in the code. 

*Exception Details: * System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an  object

----------


## Saman Hashemi

احتمالا application  مورد نياز توي فايل Global اضافه نكردي...!
اگه ميتوني برنامه اينجا بذار تا دقيق تر بگم اشكال از كجاست...!

----------


## ASP.NET2

دستت درد نکنه . 
شما اگه این application رو تو browser های مختلف باز کنی به ازای هر browser یک session ایجاد میشه و به تعداد browser هایی که دارن بازدید می کنن به تعداد افراد آنلاین اضافه میشه و در نتیجه بر روری بقیه آمارها  هم اثر میزاره. فکر نمیکنم با این روش بشه آمار دقیقی رو بدست آورد. فردی که داره از سایت دیدن میکنه فقط یک نفره با یک ip و browser های مختلف ، فکر میکنم بشه این مشکل رو با چک کردن ip ی بیننده حل کرد.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> دستت درد نکنه . 
> شما اگه این application رو تو browser های مختلف باز کنی به ازای هر browser یک session ایجاد میشه و به تعداد browser هایی که دارن بازدید می کنن به تعداد افراد آنلاین اضافه میشه و در نتیجه بر روری بقیه آمارها هم اثر میزاره. فکر نمیکنم با این روش بشه آمار دقیقی رو بدست آورد. فردی که داره از سایت دیدن میکنه فقط یک نفره با یک ip و browser های مختلف ، فکر میکنم بشه این مشکل رو با چک کردن ip ی بیننده حل کرد.


برای تست سپاسگذارم
این آمار که مد نظر شماست به این راحتی قابل پیاده سازی نیست چون با این محدودیت اگه یه نفر بخواد روزی چندبار به سایت شما سر بزنه فقط یه بار به بازدید اضافه میشه در حالی که نباید این طوری باشه مگر اینکه  هر پست کانتر داشته باشه,شاید با چک کردن اینکه یه کاربر همزمان با چند مرورگر به سایت وارد نشه بشه یه کارایی کرد...!
اگر وقت کردم این DLL با ویژگی های جدیدی که مدنظرتون هست ارائه میدم

----------


## ASP.NET2

> برای تست سپاسگذارم
> این آمار که مد نظر شماست به این راحتی قابل پیاده سازی نیست چون با این محدودیت اگه یه نفر بخواد روزی چندبار به سایت شما سر بزنه فقط یه بار به بازدید اضافه میشه در حالی که نباید این طوری باشه مگر اینکه  هر پست کانتر داشته باشه,شاید با چک کردن اینکه یه کاربر همزمان با چند مرورگر به سایت وارد نشه بشه یه کارایی کرد...!


خواهش میکنم . طول عمر Session 20min هستش ، پس کاربر بعد از 20 دقیقه میتونه دوباره از سایت بازدید کنه و به تعداد بازدید های امروز اضافه بشه. من فکر می کنم برا این کار میشه از Session id استفاده کرد.

----------


## persian boy

ارور میده وقتی رفرش میکنی 
Statistic st = new Statistic();

----------


## Saman Hashemi

اگه نمونه قرار بدي بهتر ميتونم كمكت كنم...!

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
نمیشه با IP چک کرد ؟
به این شکل آمار سایت خراب میشه.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> با سلام
> نمیشه با IP چک کرد ؟
> به این شکل آمار سایت خراب میشه.


در پست 14 جواب سوالتونو بخونيد...!
اگر آمار دقيق ميخوايي اين DLL پاسخگو نيست از Google Analytics استفاده كنيد...!

----------


## Saman Hashemi

بروزرسانی: بعضی از مشکلات DLL درست شد و دیگه با رفرش شدن صفحه به تعداد بازدیدو... اضافه نمیشه (البته تا موقعی که session کاربر زنده است...!)
از این مثال استفاده کنید...!
شیوه استفاده از DLL تغییر کرده مخصوصا درون فایل Global حتما به مثال توجه کنید...!

----------


## sara_aryanfar

من هم از فایل شما استفاده کردم و با گفته شما هم موافقم که آمار دقیق اگر بخواهیم نمیشه به این سادگی پیاده کرد چون برای بالا بردن دقتش نیاز به اعمال و کنترل کردن موارد زیادی هست فکر می کنم استفاده از سیستم هایی مانند گوگل آنالیز و وبگذر بهتر خواهد بود

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> من هم از فایل شما استفاده کردم و با گفته شما هم موافقم که آمار دقیق اگر بخواهیم نمیشه به این سادگی پیاده کرد چون برای بالا بردن دقتش نیاز به اعمال و کنترل کردن موارد زیادی هست فکر می کنم استفاده از سیستم هایی مانند گوگل آنالیز و وبگذر بهتر خواهد بود


البته این DLL هم دقیقا مثل وبگذره و تفاوتی نداره اما در مورد آنالیز سایت اگر دوستان کمک کنند میشه برنامه ای نوشت که اطلاعات آماری تولید کنه اما تنهایی یه کمی سخته البته به قدرت گوگل هم نمیرسه اما حداقل اوپن سورس و تحریمی تو کارش نیست...!

----------


## maktab

به نظر من حداقل امکاناتی که باید داشته باشه:
- آمار تعداد بازدید های سایت:
برای شمارش میشه از همین امکانی استفاده کرد که شما در کدهای خود استفاده کردید.
- آمار تعداد بازدیدکننده سایت:
برای شمارش این هم بهتره از ip استفاده کرد.
- آمار تعداد بازدیدهای هر صفحه:
اگر امکانش هست در مورد این بحث کنیم و بهترین روش به نظر شما چیه؟
- تعداد افراد انلاین:
برای این هم بهتره از ip استفاده بشه
- تعداد بازدید های روزانه، تعداد بازدید کنندگان روزانه و...
اینا هم از جمع بقیه به دست میان

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام دوستان 
من برای آمار بازدید اینطوری کار میکنم.

اگه مشکلی داره لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## EnKamran

دوستان نکته ای رو عرض کنم البته همه استادید اما برای اونهایی که نمیدونند خواستم بگم :
وقتی خواستید آپلود کنید سایت رو یک پوشه با نام statistics باید درست کنید و سطح دست رسی اون رو Read & Write بگذارید.

----------


## sasanrstm

دوست خوبم مرسي از بابت سورس وdll كه گذاشتي اما از قديم گفتن به كسي كه دوسش داري عوض ماهي دادن ماهي گيري يادش بده شما مارو دوست نداري :چشمک:  ميشه همين جا ياد بدي چطوري خودمون درستش كنيم :تشویق:

----------


## EnKamran

حرف شما کاملا درسته اما این ضرب المثل همیشه درست نیست، اینجا ما فقط به همین چیزی که گفتن نیاز داریم، چرا اگه منظور شما طریقه درست کردن DLL هست اتفاقا خوبه که یاد بگیریم بنده هم مشتاقم یاد بگیرم.
اگه لطف کنن و بگن چطور میشه DLL درست کرد مثل همین که ساختن خیلی عالی میشه.

----------


## jigily

من ميخواهم نام كاربري افرادي كه در حال مشاهده سايت هستند و مشاهده هر صفحه را هم نمايش بدهم بايد چكار كنم؟

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> به نظر من حداقل امکاناتی که باید داشته باشه:


دوست عزیز ما پروژه تجاری کار نمیکنیم که باید داشته باشه مثال میتونی خودت این امکانات اضافه کنی بنده وظیفه ای ندارم...!



> دوست خوبم مرسي از بابت سورس وdll كه گذاشتي اما از قديم گفتن به كسي كه دوسش داري عوض ماهي دادن ماهي گيري يادش بده شما مارو دوست نداري ميشه همين جا ياد بدي چطوري خودمون درستش كنيم


بهتر بود سوالتون توی یه تاپیک دیگه میپرسیدید...!
شما وقتی یه پروژه ClassLibrary میسازید خروجی یه DLL میشه که با اضافه کردن به پروژه های دیگه میتونید ازش استفاده کنید...!



> من ميخواهم نام كاربري افرادي كه در حال مشاهده سايت هستند و مشاهده هر صفحه را هم نمايش بدهم بايد چكار كنم؟


دوست عزیز سوال شما به اینجا مربوط نمیشه اگه امکان داره توی یه تاپیک جدا مطرح کنید البته قبلش یه سرچ کنید چون دهها تاپیک در مورد وجود دارد...!

----------


## r0o0yaaa

ممنون بابت این تاپیک اما به نظر من ، هم این آمار دقیق نیست ، هم اینکه فکر میکنم اگر بخوای مثلا دوباره سایت رو Upload کنی همه اطلاعاتت null میشه بهتره توی Database نگه داری بشه . اینطوری خطر ناکه .
اما بازم ممنون .
موفق باشید

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> ممنون بابت این تاپیک اما به نظر من ، هم این آمار دقیق نیست ، هم اینکه فکر میکنم اگر بخوای مثلا دوباره سایت رو Upload کنی همه اطلاعاتت null میشه بهتره توی Database نگه داری بشه . اینطوری خطر ناکه .


میشه دلایل خودتونو بگید؟خوب دوست عزیز شما بکاپ میگیری از سایتت بعد این اطلاعات دوباره میریزی روی سرور این دیگه چه ربطی به این کامپوننت داره؟بله بانک هم خوبه اما بخاطر اینکه این کنترل وابسته به بانک خاصی نباشه ازین شیوه استفاده شده...!

----------


## eli_tad

> احتمالا application  مورد نياز توي فايل Global اضافه نكردي...!
> اگه ميتوني برنامه اينجا بذار تا دقيق تر بگم اشكال از كجاست...!


 برا منم همین خطایی که دوستمونpersian boy گفتن رو میده حالا من چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> برا منم همین خطایی که دوستمونpersian boy گفتن رو میده حالا من چیکار کنم؟


نمونه پروژه هست دانلود کنید مثل اون بسازید اگه باز هم مشکلی بود مثال قرار بدید تا دلیلشو بهتون بگم...!

----------


## eli_tad

الانم یه خطای دیگه میده. اینم فایلش

----------


## Saman Hashemi

شما از DLL جدید استفاده کردید به مثال پست 18 مراجعه کنید و فایل Global مثل اون تغییر بدید...!

----------


## maktab

> دوست عزیز ما پروژه تجاری کار نمیکنیم که باید داشته باشه مثال میتونی خودت این امکانات اضافه کنی بنده وظیفه ای ندارم...!


سلام دوست من.
منظور من از گفتن باید، این نیست که شما باید این کار را بکنید منظورم این است که یک سیستم آمارگیری خوب بهتر است این امکانات را داشته باشد. و با کمک شما و دوستان میتوانیم چنین سیستم ای بنویسیم و برای ساخت آن از شما درخواست راهنمایی کرده بودم. امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشید...

در این قسمت نظر شما را خواسته بودم:
- آمار تعداد بازدیدهای هر صفحه

به نظر شما بهترین روش برای این امکان چی هست؟

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> آمار تعداد بازدیدهای هر صفحه


آمار بازدید به ازای صفحه مناسب نیست چون امکان داره اون صفحه فقط یه مطلب در بر نگیره و پویا باشه مثلا ShowItem.aspx?ID=1 اینجوری نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرید و بهتر برای مطلب آمار قرار بدید که باید یه فیلد اضافه کنید و توی هر بار نمایش یه بار تعداد بازدید اضافه کنید...!

----------


## maktab

> آمار بازدید به ازای صفحه مناسب نیست چون امکان داره اون صفحه فقط یه مطلب در بر نگیره و پویا باشه مثلا ShowItem.aspx?ID=1 اینجوری نتیجه خوبی نمیگیرید و بهتر برای مطلب آمار قرار بدید که باید یه فیلد اضافه کنید و توی هر بار نمایش یه بار تعداد بازدید اضافه کنید...!


منظور من شبیه به آمارگیری وب گذر هست. در این آمارگیری علاوه بر تمام امکانات، امکان آمار بازدید به ازای هر صفحه هم وجود داره...

----------


## Fartaj

سلام 

من از این آمار تو پروژم استفاده کردم اما مشکلی که پیش میاد اینه که با هر بار کلیک روی لینک های موجود تو سایت این ارور رو می ده :



> Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.
> 
> Exception Details: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


تنظیمات رو هم  از روی مثال انجام دادم 
اینطوری نیست که همیشه ارور بده تو لود اول مشکلی نداره و آمار رو نشون می ده اما رو لینک ها که کلیک می کنم ارور می ده باز تو اون صفحه که ارور داده دوباره رفرش می کنم صفحه میاد !! ؟؟  :متعجب:

----------


## My_LoVe_IRAN

سلام
من از این dll استفاده کردم اما بعد از یک روز همه اطلاعات 0 شد !!!
چیکار باید کرد ؟

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
اقای هاشمی کلاس را بردم در یک کلاس لایبراری اما using System.Xml.Linq;
شناسایی نمیشه یعنی dll پیدا نمیکنه

----------


## saeed_sho

دوستان برای اینکه بفهمیم کاربر تب مربوط به برنامه رو بسته یا مرورگرو بسته فبل از لاگ اوت چه پیشنهادی دارین

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
ساختار برنامه اقای هاشمی از System.Xml.Linq استفاده شده که از ورژن .NET Framework 3.5 اضافه شده.
به همین دلیل قابل اجرا در نسخه های پایینتر نیست.
اطلاعات بیشتر 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.90%29.aspx
من برنامه اقای هاشمی را با DataTable پیادسازی کردم که بشه در همه ورژن ها اجرا بشه.
دوستان تست کنن ببینن مشکلی نیست !
*ضمیمه پست 41 ویرایش شد*

----------


## saadi2

ممنون مستر فخرآوری اما این کدی که شما قرار دادی با هر بار ریفرش صفحه به بازدید سایت اضافه میکنه که آمار واقعی رو نمیده

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
در مورد این سوال شما در پستی با نامامنیت در ساخت نظر سنجی که خودم زده بودم . نتیجه کلی که گرفتم در مورد سایت هایی که کاربران ثابتی ندارن استفاده از کوکی بود.
برای کنترل با کوکی به شکل زیر است
if (!IsPostBack)
        {
            if (Request.Cookies["amar"] == null)
            {
                Statistic st = new Statistic();
                Label1.Text = "تعداد افرادآنلاين : " + st.Online;
                Label2.Text = "تعداد بازديد امروز : " + st.Today;
                Label3.Text = "تعداد بازديد ديروز : " + st.Yesterday;
                Label4.Text = "تعداد بازديد ماه : " + st.Month;
                Label5.Text = "تعداد بازديد ماه گذشته : " + st.LastMonth;
                Label6.Text = "تعداد بازديد كل : " + st.Total;

                HttpCookie cooki = new HttpCookie("amar");
                cooki.Expires = DateTime.Now.AddHours(1);
                cooki.Value = "true";
                Response.Cookies.Add(cooki);
            }
        }

*پست 18 نیز برسی کنید
ضمیمه پست 41 ویرایش شد. Statistic.rar‏
*

----------


## saeed_sho

شما برای اینکه کاربر بدون لاگ اوت مرورگر رو ببنده یا چندتا تب باز داشته باشه و تب مربوط به برنامه رو ببنده چه فکری کردین؟
من چند تا تاپیک در این باره زدم که به جز آقای صالح باقری بقیه دوستان یاری نکردن البته اون روش من بستن تب رو پشتیبانی میکرد و بستن مرورگر رو هم فقط فایرفاکس رو نتونستم به دام بندازم
البته یه سری از شرکت های بزرگ زیاد وقتشون رو برای آمار نمیزارن و ترجیح میدن اون وقتو برای جاهای دیگه بزارن و آمارشون زیادم دقیق نباشه هم براشون مهم نیست
اینکه با هر بار رفرش تعداد زیاد بشه برای گرفتن تبلیغ هم بهتره

----------


## fakhravari

> شما برای اینکه کاربر بدون لاگ اوت مرورگر رو ببنده یا چندتا تب باز داشته باشه و تب مربوط به برنامه رو ببنده چه فکری کردین؟
> من چند تا تاپیک در این باره زدم که به جز آقای صالح باقری بقیه دوستان یاری نکردن البته اون روش من بستن تب رو پشتیبانی میکرد و بستن مرورگر رو هم فقط فایرفاکس رو نتونستم به دام بندازم
> البته یه سری از شرکت های بزرگ زیاد وقتشون رو برای آمار نمیزارن و ترجیح میدن اون وقتو برای جاهای دیگه بزارن و آمارشون زیادم دقیق نباشه هم براشون مهم نیست
> اینکه با هر بار رفرش تعداد زیاد بشه برای گرفتن تبلیغ هم بهتره


 اصلا بستن مرورگر ملاک نیست توی امار سایت.
این برنامه برای سایت هایی است که کاربر *دیتابیسی* ندارن.

----------


## saeed_sho

> اصلا بستن مرورگر ملاک نیست توی امار سایت.
> این برنامه برای سایت هایی است که کاربر *دیتابیسی* ندارن.


بستن مرورگر ماله وقتیه که همون لحظه که کاربر رفت آمار تغییر کنه
اگه کاربر دیتابیسی داشته باشیم روش تغییر میکنه؟
اصلا لازمه که آمار تا این حد دقیق باشه که مثلا اگه کاربر رفت همون لحظه آمار تغییر کنه؟
نظرتون چیه که یه تاپیک بزنیم و با دوستان راجب لزوم دقیق بودن آمار بحث کنیم
یه زمانی خیلی دنبالش بودم اما الان ترجیح میدم وقتمو روی قسمت های دیگه بزارم

----------


## fakhravari

> بستن مرورگر ماله وقتیه که همون لحظه که کاربر رفت آمار تغییر کنه
> اگه کاربر دیتابیسی داشته باشیم روش تغییر میکنه؟
> اصلا لازمه که آمار تا این حد دقیق باشه که مثلا اگه کاربر رفت همون لحظه آمار تغییر کنه؟
> نظرتون چیه که یه تاپیک بزنیم و با دوستان راجب لزوم دقیق بودن آمار بحث کنیم
> یه زمانی خیلی دنبالش بودم اما الان ترجیح میدم وقتمو روی قسمت های دیگه بزارم


همچین چیزی فکر نکنم لازم باشه توی همچین آماری.
چیزی که شما در ذهن دارید شاید در جای دیگری کاربرد داشته باشه مثلا محیط روم
این کار هم با استفاده از جاوا اسکریپت باید انجام بشه و همکاری ان با  [ScriptMethod, WebMethod]
دوستان اگر خواستن در مورد این بحث تاپیک جدایی بزنن

----------


## alia.n

سلام دوستان من با vs2008 کار میکنم هنگام اجرای این کد ها با این پیام روبه رو میشم

1111d.png

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام دوستان من با vs2008 کار میکنم هنگام اجرای این کد ها با این پیام روبه رو میشم
> 
> 1111d.png


= true پاک کنید

----------


## alia.n

سلام یه مشکلی وجود داره من با چند تا مرورگر امتحان کردم (IE,Mozila,Chrom)وقتی صفحه مورد نظرو باز میکنم یکی به امار اضافه میشه اما وقتی میبندمش یکی از آمار کم نمیشه!!!!

----------


## saeed_sho

> سلام یه مشکلی وجود داره من با چند تا مرورگر امتحان کردم (IE,Mozila,Chrom)وقتی صفحه مورد نظرو باز میکنم یکی به امار اضافه میشه اما وقتی میبندمش یکی از آمار کم نمیشه!!!!


 باید صبر کنی تا سشن باطل بشه اون موقع کم میشه حالا بستگی به تنظیمات web.config داره

----------


## Saman Hashemi

با سلام 
من پست ها و مشکلات خوندم سعی میکنم توی اولین فرصت مشکلات حل کنم.
با تشکر از همه دوستان که برای بهتر شدن پست تلاش میکنند.

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام به اقای هاشمی
داش سامان یه چنتا ایده بده برای بالا بردن امکانات این برنامه

----------


## zahra_d84

> با سلام
> ساختار برنامه اقای هاشمی از System.Xml.Linq استفاده شده که از ورژن .NET Framework 3.5 اضافه شده.
> به همین دلیل قابل اجرا در نسخه های پایینتر نیست.
> اطلاعات بیشتر 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.90%29.aspx
> من برنامه اقای هاشمی را با DataTable پیادسازی کردم که بشه در همه ورژن ها اجرا بشه.
> دوستان تست کنن ببینن مشکلی نیست !
> *ضمیمه پست 41 ویرایش شد*


سلام.ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید.
من چندین بار برنامه را روی سیستم خودم امتحان کردم.هر 10 ال 20 باری فقط یک بار شماره بازدید بالا می رود.
لطفاً بفرمایید الان تحت چه شرایطی آمار بالا می رود. چون من دقیقا متوجه نشدم.این طور که از بحث ها خواندم قبلاً با هر بار رفرش این کار انجام میشده.

----------


## naserzadeh

> خيلي از دوستان با محاسبه تعداد بازديد مشكل داشتند براي همين اين DLL درست كردم اميدوارم كمكتون كنه،مطمئنا اين DLL خالي از اشكال نيست در صورت بروز مشكل مطرح كنيد كه برطرف كنم.
> براي استفاده از DLL ابتدا
> Solution Explorer-->Refrence-->Add Refrence-->Browse
>  سپس آدرس  DLL بديد بعد از اين كار يه Global.asax به صورت زير به پروژه اضافه كنيد
> Add New Item -->Web-->Global Application Class 
> بعد درون اين فايل  به اين صورت عمل كنيد
>  protected void Application_Start(object sender, EventArgs e)
>         {
>             Application.Add(&quot;Online&quot;, 0);
> ...


st.Online اینا چی هستن برای نمایش سایت باید چه ابزاری به سایتم اضافه کنم

----------


## mbasirati

سلام
میشه نحوه استفاده از این dll رو توضیح بدید؟
من اون مثال رو دانلود کردم ولی دقیق متوجه نشدم باید چیکار کنم!

----------


## mbasirati

و یه سوال دیگه:
الان وقتی مدیر هم وارد پنل مدیریت سایت میشه این شمارنده زیاد میشه. چطوری میشه این مشکلو حل کرد؟

----------


## fakhravari

> و یه سوال دیگه:
> الان وقتی مدیر هم وارد پنل مدیریت سایت میشه این شمارنده زیاد میشه. چطوری میشه این مشکلو حل کرد؟


 روش کوکی - سشن توضیح دادم

----------


## amin750

دفعه اول خوب کار میکنه ولی وقتی روی صفحه دیگه ای میره واسه بازگشت دوباره به صفحه اصلی ارور میده از instance ارور میگیره
راه حل چیه؟؟

----------


## sasanrstm

ممنون از آقای هاشمی بخاطر مطلب مفیدشون  دوما دوستان برنامه نویس بنده  آموزش ذخیره افراد آنلاین در دیتابیس رو تو این تاپیک  تقریبا کامل توضیح دادم میتونید ازش استفاده کنید البته یه مورد فقط خطا داره اونم هرووقت اول روز ما میشه آمار دیروز رو با اینکه تو جدول ذخیره ات نشون نمیده اونو هم شما کامل کنید بزارید اینجا هم من هم بقیه دوستان استفاده کنن. به نظر من ذخیره در دیتابیس خوبه چون هر جور seleti میتونی بزنی و هر وقت لازم شد تو هر مکانی از اطلاعاتتون استفاده کنید. این نظر شخصی بنده است. نظر بقیه دوستان هم برام قابل احترام است واز هر روشی که استفاده میکنن. من اینو بلدم. اینم آدرس تایپک.https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A8%DB%8C%D8%B3

----------


## amin750

> دفعه اول خوب کار میکنه ولی وقتی روی صفحه دیگه ای میره واسه بازگشت دوباره به صفحه اصلی ارور میده از instance ارور میگیره
> راه حل چیه؟؟


 کسی از دوستان نمیتونه مشکل رو حل کنه؟

----------


## fakhravari

> کسی از دوستان نمیتونه مشکل رو حل کنه؟


 اگر با سشن کار میکنید ببینید خالی نباشه.
با برکپوینت برسی کنید.

----------


## oosara

با تشکر از این تایپک مفید
آقای fakhravari من از کد شما توی پست شماره 41 گذاشتید استفاده کردم اول بار که سایت رو باز میکنم درست عمل میکند  ولی وقتی سایتم رو رفرش میکنم  آمار بازدید رو نشان نمیده ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## fakhravari

در اولین پستبک اطلاعات میگیرید و بر روی label ها میریزید در بست بک اطلاعات بر روی label ها حفظ میشن

----------


## oosara

> در اولین پستبک اطلاعات میگیرید و بر روی label ها میریزید در بست بک اطلاعات بر روی label ها حفظ میشن


سلام 
نه متاسفانه در حین رفرش محتوای لیبل ها خالی میشن البته من کد شما رو که سی شارپ هستش به وی بی کانورت کردم حالا راهی هست این مشکلم حل بشه؟؟

----------


## fakhravari

http://codeconverter.sharpdevelop.ne...Converter.aspx

----------


## EnKamran

> البته این DLL هم دقیقا مثل وبگذره و تفاوتی نداره اما در مورد آنالیز سایت اگر دوستان کمک کنند میشه برنامه ای نوشت که اطلاعات آماری تولید کنه اما تنهایی یه کمی سخته البته به قدرت گوگل هم نمیرسه اما حداقل اوپن سورس و تحریمی تو کارش نیست...!


شما چرا از API خود گول آنالیز استفاده نمیکنید؟

----------


## samane1370

> خيلي از دوستان با محاسبه تعداد بازديد مشكل داشتند براي همين اين DLL درست كردم اميدوارم كمكتون كنه،مطمئنا اين DLL خالي از اشكال نيست در صورت بروز مشكل مطرح كنيد كه برطرف كنم.
> براي استفاده از DLL ابتدا
> Solution Explorer-->Refrence-->Add Refrence-->Browse
> سپس آدرس DLL بديد بعد از اين كار يه Global.asax به صورت زير به پروژه اضافه كنيد
> Add New Item -->Web-->Global Application Class 
> بعد درون اين فايل به اين صورت عمل كنيد
>  protected void Application_Start(object sender, EventArgs e)
> {
> Application.Add("Online", 0);
> ...


سلام
من یه سایت ایجاد کردم طبق این مراحل (File>New>WebSite) حالا بقیه کارها رو انجام دادم و سایتم کار میکنه
حالا میخاستم این مراحل رو ک اینجا برای آمار بازدید رو بزارم تو سایتم، و این کارها رو انجام دادم اما کار نمیکنه
مثال شمارو از پست 18 بهمراه DLL دانلود کردم کار میکنه. اما رو سایتم که انجام میدم ار نمیکنه!!

----------


## meysam99

یک بار دیگه مرور کنید . باید کار کند. یکی از مراحل را جا انداخته اید

----------


## samane1370

> یک بار دیگه مرور کنید . باید کار کند. یکی از مراحل را جا انداخته اید


تموم مراحل رو درست انجام دادم اما کار نمیکنه!
ی تنهایی کار میکنه اما وقتی سایتم میذارم فقط مثلا متن افراد آنلاین.بازدید امروز.بازدید دیروز و... رو نشون میده اما جلوشون مقداری نمایش داده نمیشه که بفهمم چند نفرن!!

----------


## sajad_boj71

.................

----------


## mehrab1387

برای بدست اوردن امار بازدید هر صفحه چکار کنم؟ 
هر صفحه یا مطلب چند بار دیده شده است؟

----------


## karimy

> با سلام
> ساختار برنامه اقای هاشمی از System.Xml.Linq استفاده شده که از ورژن .NET Framework 3.5 اضافه شده.
> به همین دلیل قابل اجرا در نسخه های پایینتر نیست.
> اطلاعات بیشتر 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.90%29.aspx
> من برنامه اقای هاشمی را با DataTable پیادسازی کردم که بشه در همه ورژن ها اجرا بشه.
> دوستان تست کنن ببینن مشکلی نیست !
> *ضمیمه پست 41 ویرایش شد*


سلام از زحماتتون ممنون ولی این کد هنگام آپلود کردن سایت برروی هاست اجرا نمیشه و خطای فایل xml رو میاره لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید؟

----------

